# labor day weekend-Smithville,TX



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Took the horses out to the property and had a fabulous time. The horses loved the rich grass.
The rain wasn't too bad out there. BBQ'd Saturday and Sunday. I saw lots of hummingbirds. 
I was able to get a couple of shots but the pictures came out a little fuzzy.
Here is one of me and one of my horses.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is a beautiful horse SB! I like how you got the hummer while he was sitting. I have a hard time photographing those little guys while they are flying around.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice SB the rain has stop for know mybe a good weeken this time.Great pics.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

No more generator!! We now have electricty. It took them a while to put up the poles because of all the rain. Bluebonnet Electric even got stuck a couple of times. Ha Ha 
I know what it means to get stuck out there. I'm glad I'm not the only one.








Question: should I cut the bottom of my cedar trees or leave them alone? The snakes have been hanging around under the cedars waiting for a rabbit. I like rabbits over snakes any day. We cut the one by the RV and its nice to sit under for shade. Tell me what you think 2cool.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I like the cedars cut like the one by the trailer.


----------

